# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > سوال: ذخیره اولین سطر لیست باکس در دیتابیس

## ejraei1366

سلام توروخدا کمک کنید فرض کنید یک کمبوباکس دارید که عناوین مختلف دارد هر کدوم انتخاب میکنم می‌خوام نتیجش در یک لیست باکس که فقط هم یک ردیف دارد  بیاد که بتونم در دیتابیس ذخیره کنم الان من اون نتیجه را در کمبو باکس دارم می‌خوام انتخابی نباشه وقت گیر هست

----------

